# Java Basics



## burn4ever (9. Jul 2009)

Hey,
kann mir jemand ein Buch Empfehlen welches ehr anwendungsbezogen, also evtl. mit Anwenderbeispielen und Codeschnipseln, ausgestattet ist.

Bin Anfänger und bau gerade eine hompage ( html ) möchte da ein swf einbetten und wenn man das mit den ganzen html code macht ist mein Template nicht mehr valide.


----------



## maki (9. Jul 2009)

*verschoben*

Das hier ist ein Java Forum, kein JavaScript-, HTML-, CSS- oder Flashforum.

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript/15912-ihr-seid-im-falschen-forum.html


----------



## faetzminator (9. Jul 2009)

Und was hat HTML/XHTML und SWF mit Java zu tun ???:L ? Was machst du in Java, bzw. was willst du machen? Oder meinst du nicht eher JavaScript?


----------



## burn4ever (9. Jul 2009)

Hmmm,
kann gut sein das ich JavaScrip meine.
Also Hintergrund ist folgender:
Wie oben beschrieben möchte ich eine swf einbinden. Wenn man das auf dem Object- Weg in html macht ist das script meistens nicht ganz valide, mal läuft es im Firefox dann im IE wieder nicht usw.

Ich war auf dieser Seite hier um zu sehen wie die Damen und Herren Falsh eingebunden haben. 


```
<script type="text/javascript">
                        var so = new SWFObject("/img/flash/aof_menu.swf", "aofmenuswf", "970", "311", "8");
                        so.addParam("quality", "high");
                        so.addParam("scale", "noscale");
                        so.addParam("salign", "t");
                        so.addParam("wmode", "transparent");
                        so.addParam("bgcolor", "#c69683");
                        so.write("flashcontent");
                    </script>
```

Hmmm, wird wo doch Java script sein.
Sorry ich bin Anfänger, wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen Java und Java Script???


----------



## maki (9. Jul 2009)

> Sorry ich bin Anfänger, wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen Java und Java Script???


Lies doch den Link den ich gepostet habe.


----------



## burn4ever (9. Jul 2009)

@maki
Sorry habe dein post gar nicht gesehen!!!


----------

